# Quality; Michael Kors vs Coach



## Becca4277

Just curious; do you think the quality is comparable?  I am interested in bags from both brands.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Olivia O.

I'm not sure about Coach, but it is comparable to Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

MK quality is fantastic!  I have several Coach bags too and they are on par with each other.  Although I think MK is more consistant with quality.  The good thing about MK is that if you buy a bag, you don't find it 2 weeks later at the outlet for less than 1/2 the cost.  That's one thing that is turning me off of Coach (and I have been a faithful Coachie for the last 11 years).  Take the Hamilton for instance, it's a fantastic bag, the leather is absolutely gorgous (sp?) several pockets on the inside for all your things and it's just simply a beautiful bag.  Now, if we talk about the MK Collection bags, I think they are way better than Coach.  JMO.


----------



## crissy11

I still love Coach a lot, but overall I'd have to give a slight edge to MK. Not that MK blows Coach out of the water, but overall the quality for MK bags IMO too is better. I totally agree that the collection bags are in a different league though.

The outlet thing can be infuriating for a lot of people. MK seems to keep his boutique bags and outlet bags quite separate with the exception of a few end of season bags, and in the case of the Hamilton, the factory version is different than the boutique version. I think that is a smart marketing decision since the Coach outlet thing angers many people. They should really wait a few months before sending the boutique deletes to the outlets.

I purchased a Coach bag while in Orlando and by the time I got back home I found out it had gone to the outlets - this was around a week after I bought it - a week!!!


----------



## Becca4277

I own one MK bag.  I bought it because it is a gorgeous shade of kelly green.  The leather on it is fantastic.  Glad to know the bags hold up well.


----------



## Restore724

I have several *Coach *bags and love them all. Coach has great quality and styles and honors their quality assurance by offering to repair, provide refund or discount on next bag.  They offer coupons and sales.  Overall, Coach has quality products, lots of styles, great return policy and quality assurance.

I only have one *Michael Kors *hamilton bag and 3 small crossbodies and love them all. MK seems to be as good quality as Coach. Unfortunately, does not have good return policy. MK does not offer coupons.  Markdowns are final sale and no returns are accepted and I do not know about their quality assurance.


----------



## mandyfin

I think MK has better quality leather, but the customer service is not as good.


----------



## Becca4277

crissy11 said:


> I still love Coach a lot, but overall I'd have to give a slight edge to MK. Not that MK blows Coach out of the water, but overall the quality for MK bags IMO too is better. I totally agree that the collection bags are in a different league though.
> 
> The outlet thing can be infuriating for a lot of people. MK seems to keep his boutique bags and outlet bags quite separate with the exception of a few end of season bags, and in the case of the Hamilton, the factory version is different than the boutique version. I think that is a smart marketing decision since the Coach outlet thing angers many people. They should really wait a few months before sending the boutique deletes to the outlets.
> 
> I purchased a Coach bag while in Orlando and by the time I got back home I found out it had gone to the outlets - this was around a week after I bought it - a week!!!



I just wanted to tell you that I am drooling over your yellow bag.


----------



## crissy11

Becca4277 said:


> I just wanted to tell you that I am drooling over your yellow bag.


 
Thanks so much!! I can't wait until Spring so that I can break it out. It comes in tons of colors and two sizes ($248 medium and $298 small). You should check them out.


----------



## fashion16

I may be the minority but I purchased a MK bag about 6 years ago. It had silver hardware with a lock on the front. The silver hardware rusted and developed black spots on it. The thick pebbled leather of the bag is excellent and still looked new, despite lots of use and abuse but the hardware looks horrible & there is no way to fix it. That is why I am hesitate to buy a new MK.


----------



## shopaholic2

I've only come in contact with one MK bag-- the luggage hamilton.  I have a few Coach leather bag.  I feel like the leather on my coach are much smoother... I also just dont like how the edges of the hamilton are exposed.. I am in the minority too but I feel like the MK could pass for a cheaper bag.  My coach is softer and not as stiff.  But then again, the purse style were completely different!  quality wise, none are glaring more poor compared to the other. I guess its the design of the one MK bag I have that threw me off.


----------



## Kylacove

I own MK and Coach and I give the edge to MK. For example, I was looking at a madison convertible hobo and a medium Ursala hobo at Dillards, and even the SA said the MK was a better quality handbag.  The leather is nicer,the linings feel more durable, and I love all the inside pockets. I haven't had a problem with hardware turning at all. That being said, I'm not a fan of the Hamilton either for many of shopaholic's reason and it's just not my style.


----------



## crissy11

I think it's tough to make a fair comparison when you've had one bad bag problem because that can happen to any designer even the premium super high end ones.

I have 12 Coach bags and 8 Kors bags and I've had issues with a few of my Coach bags and have gotten credits and had to do returns/exchanges because of issues. I've never had an issue with any of my Kors bags including my 2 Hamiltons.

From my personal experience you would expect that I'd say Kors blows Coach out of the water for quality and workmanship, but I don't say that because I know people have had issues at times with Kors so just because I haven't, doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

And I wouldn't judge any brand on one bag issue. Heck even though I've had a few issues with Coach I still love them and buy them regularly.

It's a hard issue to define really but ultimately I think they are both great brands and still love and buy both.


----------



## HauteMama

It is difficult to compare bags that aren't similar. To say that Coach or MK has smoother leather, for example, depends entirely on the bag. There are smooth Coach leathers and pebbled Coach leathers, likewise with MK, and each leather is designed to be different and feel different.

I have four MK bags and countless Coach bags, and I find the quality to be comparable. Both the textured and the soft lambskin MK bags I've had have held up very well to regular use, and I have very few complaints with my Coach bags, either. I've never had an occasion to test the CS at either store, as I've never had something break or need repair.

I have found greater variety of choices, though, both in design and as far as types of leather go with MK, though. Coach, while they change bags often, work within certain lines for quite a while and if you aren't fond of those lines then it doesn't leave much. Department stores, while they carry and feature a lot of the Hamiltons line, seem to have a greater variety of different styles of MK bags.


----------



## crissy11

HauteMama said:


> It is difficult to compare bags that aren't similar. To say that Coach or MK has smoother leather, for example, depends entirely on the bag. There are smooth Coach leathers and pebbled Coach leathers, likewise with MK, and each leather is designed to be different and feel different.
> 
> I have four MK bags and countless Coach bags, and I find the quality to be comparable. Both the textured and the soft lambskin MK bags I've had have held up very well to regular use, and I have very few complaints with my Coach bags, either. I've never had an occasion to test the CS at either store, as I've never had something break or need repair.
> 
> I have found greater variety of choices, though, both in design and as far as types of leather go with MK, though. *Coach, while they change bags often, work within certain lines for quite a while and if you aren't fond of those lines then it doesn't leave much.* Department stores, while they carry and feature a lot of the Hamiltons line, seem to have a greater variety of different styles of MK bags.


 
Oh how true is this. The Fall/Winter was a total bust for me where Coach is concerned because I hated the Sophia bag and that completely saturated the Coach line for the past 6 months - that and the Madison shoulder bag that I also did not like at all. So I bought a lot of MK over the past 6 months!!

But now they've released a bunch of Kristin stuff which I love and they've pulled me right back in. Not that I'll ever leave MK - I love both brands equally. Maybe I'm a tinier bit more in love with MK.


----------



## alita24

I think they're the same!! I have several from both companies.  The difference comes into play with customer service.  Coach is AMAZING for customer service!! I've returned 2 consecutive carly bags and currently have $400 credit just waiting for me!  I also like the structure of coach bags and their compartments much better than MK.


----------



## carterazo

I have bags from both brands and I also agree that quality is comparable.  I haven't bought my MK bags from an MK store, so I am not familiar with their customer service.  Coach's customer service is top notch, for sure.

I say, buy bags that you love from any brand you like.


----------



## dddsmiller

I own bags from both Coach and Michael Kors.  I have purchased my Coach bags only from Coach stores but, I have bought most of my Michael Kors bags from stores other than the MK store.  We are fortunate enough to live in an area with access to both stores.

Now, quality wise I haven't had an issue with either brand.  So, quality wise, in my opinion, they are both great.  We are near an outlet with both brands also so, I visited both stores.  The MK outlet had Astors (which I own 3 of) and the leather was not as soft and the bag itself was much lighter than my Astors, leading me to believe they used a lesser quality of components for the outlets.  So, I passed.  At the Coach outlet they had the same thing.  I asked the associates and they told me Coach actually produces a line made specifically for the outlets (although they also told me they do also receive some of the full price store bags as well~ so, you have to know what you're looking for).  Most of the (outlet) bags were NOT up to par with the bags (again, my opinion) from the full priced Coach stores.  But, there are always excetptions.  I just am not planning a trip anytime soon 
Now, customer service...........There is a clear winner and it is Coach.  The sales associates are very friendly and they really stand behind their bags for the life of the bag.  The only negative I've found (and it wasn't even my situation) is a good friend of mine sent her bag for repair and Coach deemed it was unrepairable and instead of offering a choice to either return the bag to her or have Coach keep the bag and send her a coupon, they did the latter.  She recieved a 40% coupon for her next purchase but, didn't get her bag back or the choice to keep the bag.  The problem wasn't even that big so, she said she would have preferred to have her bag back as is.  So, I feel that Coach should give the option to the owner of the bag BEFORE it is sent in for repairs.  Also, you must pay the $20 shipping fees but, a small price if they are able to fix the bag.  Maybe they offer a choice now, so if anyone has a different experience please let me know.  Like I said, I've never had to have a bag repaired at either store.

I have only purchased boots and a bag from the actual Michael Kors store (the rest of the bags were from places like Macy's, Nordstrom~nice assoc. there and a better return/exchange policy too) and at the MK store I have had very nice sales associates as well.  However, that being said the reason I prefer the dept. stores over the MK store is as mentioned by another person, is that anything on sale is a final sale.  They offer a 1 year warranty on their bags and then after that you're on your own.  I have bags that have sat for 3 years in my closet with the tags on so, a 1 year warranty isn't great to me.  I feel like MK should up their warranty to be on the same level as Coach but, we'll have to see if that ever happens.
I will continue to purchase from both lines (and any other line) as long as I like the bags.  Good luck to you and have fun w/ which ever bags you choose!


----------



## Fulcrcle

Hello! I have to chime in here. I just purchased a MK Astor tote and a week later the leather ripped where the strap is attached. None of my Coach bags had this problem. I say Coach is better.


----------



## Mrs.Bunny

I can only provide a one-sided opinion. I have several MK bags and every single one of them is holding up beautifully. No tears, no scratches, etc


----------



## DaniLeigh

I prefer MK over Coach because I can look at MK and always be suprised. I can always find a new design or style, but Coach (as much as I love it) has a consistent style it seems like. I always have an image in mind when I think of coach and it's usually their vintage leather styles or their more streamline 'C' pattern. I like how MK doesn't screem 'HEY I'M MICHEAL KORS' like Coach does sometimes (not all the time, yes) and I do give credit to Coach Poppy for their colorful and fun styles, but I prefer MK's 'a different bag each time' kind of feel.


----------



## Just a Fan

I saw an MK bag today, a studded ID chain and one of the leather that was holding one of the braided chain was off!!! omg, the bag was just hanging, not on a desk.


----------



## xxFancyxx

Ok, i'm a Michael Kors fan, I own a couple of items. I recently purchased my first MK bag less than 2 months ago and just started wearing it about 3 weeks ago. 

Today as i was digging in my bag when i was in my car, i felt some edges. i'm like what they heck is that. As i fumbled through my bag, i noticed a hole, a freaking whole. I'm like ok, maybe it is something small. I get home, pour out the contents of my bag, turned the liner inside out and OMG, the thread holding the bottom of the liner has unraveled and there is a huge tear! I don't know what to do.  I can't put anything in the bag because it will just fall through to the bottom of the purse. I purchased the bag from Off 5th and i'm not even sure whom i need to take this issue to because this bag is useless right now!


----------



## bejewelledmm

I buy both too and love Hamilton! With  MK  I agree that the quality is consistent and you dont have to worry about the whole outlet thing! The customer service as Mandyfin said  is not great. You can return a coach bag a year after you bought it( not that I would it after so long). I tried to return a MK a month after I bought it I only got store credit and now have to use it on MK!


----------



## ArizonaCS

I have both and I think they are comparable. I have actually had more fraying and defect issues with Coach, though. I bought a new MK wallet on Saturday and the leather is softer than any of my Coach leather bags. As someone mentioned, I do appreciate how most MK's are discreet and not flashing logos everywhere.


----------



## Restore724

_ISSUES WITH NO RETURN POLICY:_
My friend bought large MK Astor bag at outlet and within a week she found bag to be super heavy and hurt her shoulders.  Unfortunatley, MK outlet does not offer refunds and she did not know that before she bought it.  They gave her store credit and she is very unhappy. She considered python leather but it was already having issues on the bottom.  So she will try MK store and hopefully find something.  She said she will not buy from MK store again.

I suggested next time to buy MK from dept store, marshalls or tjmaxx because they allow returns.


----------



## AAB

I own two MK bags. I purchased a small Hamilton on sale and it seems to be holding up. I purchased a large silver metallic tote with matching wallet from the outlet. Three months later the silver started wearing off both items. I was able to exchange for a leather bag with gold chains. After using the new bag a few times I noticed black flecks. I went back to the store and they wouldn't do a thing. They told me its final sale and to use the bag until it gets worse. 

Coach on the other hand, has bent over backwards for me. I had a spot on my purple poppie patent leather tote. I stopped in the store to ask about cleaning it and they tried to get the stain off and were not able to. To my surprise, they gave me a brand new one! On another occasion they gave me a long leather strap for my maddison sabrina at no cost.


----------



## Mikaelha

AAB said:


> I own two MK bags. I purchased a small Hamilton on sale and it seems to be holding up. I purchased a large silver metallic tote with matching wallet from the outlet. Three months later the silver started wearing off both items. I was able to exchange for a leather bag with gold chains. After using the new bag a few times I noticed black flecks. I went back to the store and they wouldn't do a thing. They told me its final sale and to use the bag until it gets worse.
> 
> Coach on the other hand, has bent over backwards for me. I had a spot on my purple poppie patent leather tote. I stopped in the store to ask about cleaning it and they tried to get the stain off and were not able to. To my surprise, they gave me a brand new one! On another occasion they gave me a long leather strap for my maddison sabrina at no cost.



Hi, what metallic tote u bought? a gunmetal one? I am considering on buying one tote in gunmetal, for use on rainy days but now with ur post I am concerned.


----------



## AAB

I think it is the metallic tote. The item description say nickel. I found the bag on this website for you to see. The wallet is also there on the right side of the page. 

http://myfashionny.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=3218


----------



## Mikaelha

AAB said:


> I think it is the metallic tote. The item description say nickel. I found the bag on this website for you to see. The wallet is also there on the right side of the page.
> 
> http://myfashionny.com/shop/goods/goods_view.php?goodsno=3218


oh yes, the model is not the same, but is the same nickel  color, humph, i will be thinking about buying the bag... i have the edie shoulder tote in peanut and i really like it and i have not problem at all with the bag for now.


----------



## Pomba

I have both and find that Coach is better quality overall.  Yes, Coach is becoming mass market fast, but so is MK.   I have 2 mks and the Berkely is just so small inside and heavy for a smaller bag, its stiching is coming apart and mk after sales is horrible!

Coach repaired one bag with no questions asked and completely replaced one bag 5 months later for me! They amaze me with service.

I am trying to get rid of both lines now as I hardly use these bags now that I've discovered LV and Chanel...


----------



## girl12532

MK is amazing


----------



## katieny

I think MK quality is horrible at least on my Hamilton. I have a red quilted Hamilton. The color on the corners is already worn off and I have only used this bag about 10 times total. The rest of the time this bag has been stored in it's dust bag. I will never buy MK again. My outlet coach bags have lasted tons longer than this.


----------



## sandc

^^The quilted are not durable bags because of how delicate the leather is.  I have some plain leather Hamiltons that look great.


----------



## laurel234

I think Coach has better quality overall with amazing customer service to boot. My sister's Michael Kors purse fell apart in less than a year of use. The strap on her bag started fraying really badly and the store didn't do anything to repair it, even though they pretended to... That said, I'm not really a big fan of the aesthetics of Coach purses, and prefer Michael Kors designs more. I'm thinking about purchasing a Hamilton large tote, but not sure if the quality is that great for the price. Anyone who has the tote fill me in? Thanks


----------



## sandc

laurel234 said:


> I think Coach has better quality overall with amazing customer service to boot. My sister's Michael Kors purse fell apart in less than a year of use. The strap on her bag started fraying really badly and the store didn't do anything to repair it, even though they pretended to... That said, I'm not really a big fan of the aesthetics of Coach purses, and prefer Michael Kors designs more. I'm thinking about purchasing a Hamilton large tote, but not sure if the quality is that great for the price. Anyone who has the tote fill me in? Thanks


 
I have 3.  So far, they have all worn just fine.  I have 2 plain leather and one embossed. I haven't carried the croc embossed yet, so I can't say how that will wear.  My plain leathers have done just fine. They break in a bit and get nice and soft.  If you buy from MK, my SA said that if you ever have an issue to bring it in.  They also have spare locks and whatnot hanging around.


----------



## pandorabox

sandc said:


> I have 3.  So far, they have all worn just fine.  I have 2 plain leather and one embossed. I haven't carried the croc embossed yet, so I can't say how that will wear.  My plain leathers have done just fine. They break in a bit and get nice and soft.  If you buy from MK, my SA said that if you ever have an issue to bring it in.  *They also have spare locks and whatnot hanging around.*




That is good to know... I lost the key for my LV lock at the LV store... and the only option is to cut the lock and I have to buy a new one for 40 bucks or leave it on the zipper. sigh... 

Coach CS is amazing!!! Most places do not have CS like that anymore, that is one HUGE plus to buy Coach.


----------



## jade

I vote Coach.  Especially because of the customer service.  I have 4 Coach bags and 3 MK bags. 

The first MK (I got for 25% of at about $350) had chain straps, gunmetal leather.  The leather is fine, but after a couple of days I noticed the grommets on one of the links on the strap were missing. They fell off I surmise.  I took it into the store to repair.  They looked at me like I was crazy but took care of the issue in a few days.  

My second MK bag is a Sloan tote/top handle bag.  It was 50% off for $175.  I was hesitant to buy it because the latch seemed to not close securely/easily.  I raised the concern, the sales associate looked at and said it looked fine.  Since it was an awesome price for a great shape/nice leather I decided to get it.  It is a closure that is new to me, so I thought I just wasn't pushing it in all the way.   Anyway.  Got it home.  Tried it a bit and it seemed fine. I decided to try it out one day.  HA!  They clasp popped open between me picking it up and walking the 15-20 feet to my front door.  With the slightest agitation, or even with items pressing on the front of the bag as it sat on a table, it would pop open.  It is currently at the store for repair.

My first Coach bag.  I think it was some sort of Madison bag.  After about 18 months, the handle broke.  Well that isn't accurate.  It was a rolled leather handle, and one of them broke in the middle and lost its firm structure.  I took it in for repair.  It wasn't repairable so I got a full credit for the bag.

Thus far, I have had mixed results with my MK bags.  Considering the customer service isn't great, I don't feel like I should pay anywhere near full price.  I might have to rethink my strategy, and avoid the boutique or outlet for the purchases.  On the whole I like the classic American style of Coach and MK.  They both offer practical organization systems (especially when compared to most other nicer bags).


----------



## striveforluxury

Hi, everyone! Since we're on this topic, I hope you could help me decide which one to get: the MK All-in-One Mercer bag (this one can be a backpack, satchel etc) or the Coach Benett (bandouliere style and if ever, should I get one in monogram or a plain one?) or do you think I should explore more on the Longchamp Le Pliage backpack or a Kate Spade Hilo backpack? PLEASE HELP I AM REALLY HAVING A MAJOR BAG DILEMMA HERE!


----------



## carterazo

striveforluxury said:


> Hi, everyone! Since we're on this topic, I hope you could help me decide which one to get: the MK All-in-One Mercer bag (this one can be a backpack, satchel etc) or the Coach Benett (bandouliere style and if ever, should I get one in monogram or a plain one?) or do you think I should explore more on the Longchamp Le Pliage backpack or a Kate Spade Hilo backpack? PLEASE HELP I AM REALLY HAVING A MAJOR BAG DILEMMA HERE!



The all-in-one Mercer bag is a great bag. However, it is rather small. Have you seen it in person?  I was surprised at how compact it is and I like small bag. The Bennet is a nice satchel that's roomiwr than the Mercer. It's leather is not quite as nice as the Mercer's though. I prefer the leather on the Coach Lenox satchel. It is a lovely bag in a similar shape with yummy smushy leather. You should be able you should still be able find it easily at the outlets right now. 
I would not get a monogram bag. I prefer leather to monogram any day. (But that's just me.)

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## striveforluxury

carterazo said:


> The all-in-one Mercer bag is a great bag. However, it is rather small. Have you seen it in person?  I was surprised at how compact it is and I like small bag. The Bennet is a nice satchel that's roomiwr than the Mercer. It's leather is not quite as nice as the Mercer's though. I prefer the leather on the Coach Lenox satchel. It is a lovely bag in a similar shape with yummy smushy leather. You should be able you should still be able find it easily at the outlets right now.
> I would not get a monogram bag. I prefer leather to monogram any day. (But that's just me.)
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I have finally decided to get the Mercer  and I searched the Lenox, I love it! Maybe next time if I do not opt for a higher end bag for my next purchase? Btw, I love your signature hahaha I also need a bag slap once in a while


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I have 12 bags from MK, not one is damaged, torn or have any missing color or discolorization in any way. I an very pleased with my MK bags.


----------



## RayKay

I only have 2 MK bags (two Medium Mercer Duffels) but I am very pleased with them. Nice stitching, good structure, lots of interior pockets. I do plan to add another down the road (Large Jet Set Tote). I do not like their "no returns" policy for sale items though (at least here in Canada for their online site) since I would only buy their bags on sale! I have heard mixed reviews about their CS but have not had to deal with them myself.

All my Coach bags are from the Coach 1941 line and the quality is amazing (leather/suede linings, supple glovetanned leather, beautiful details) but I don't think it is fair to compare them to the MK bags I have as they also have a higher price point, though I have never paid FP. I was never interested in Coach until Coach 1941 so cannot speak to their regular line or outlet items. I have had great experiences with their customer service, and they take returns on sale items!


----------



## jade

RayKay said:


> I only have 2 MK bags (two Medium Mercer Duffels) but I am very pleased with them. Nice stitching, good structure, lots of interior pockets. I do plan to add another down the road (Large Jet Set Tote). I do not like their "no returns" policy for sale items though (at least here in Canada for their online site) since I would only buy their bags on sale! I have heard mixed reviews about their CS but have not had to deal with them myself.
> 
> All my Coach bags are from the Coach 1941 line and the quality is amazing (leather/suede linings, supple glovetanned leather, beautiful details) but I don't think it is fair to compare them to the MK bags I have as they also have a higher price point, though I have never paid FP. I was never interested in Coach until Coach 1941 so cannot speak to their regular line or outlet items. I have had great experiences with their customer service, and they take returns on sale items!



i haven't purchases a regular MK bag in a long time. They aren't as nice as they used to be. They have definietely downgraded the leather. 

I do have a couple of MK collection bags - these are very nice, but the Coach 1941 bags are equally as nice. 

I had stopped purcahsing Coach over the last few years, but many of the current collections are great.  And while customer service isn't as good as it used to be, it is really good.


----------

